# will mATX mobo fit into a Dell 700 XPS case?



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a gigabyte H67M-D2-B3 motherboard, it is a MicroATX size. Does any one know if Dell 700-710 XPS cases can fit a MicroATX motherboard inside? also, can i pop off the I/O panels? or are they integrated in there


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello rlozov,

The Dell XPS 700/710 uses the BTX form factor. Any ATX/µATX or ATX compatible motherboard will fit into that case.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

I just noticed that they do not, the Dell XPS desktop towers 700-730 &630 are built backwards where the I/O back panel is on the right side of the tower. Meaning regular ATX and other motherboards would have to be mounted upside-down to have the panel facing out right position. And that would not work because the tower's expansion slots would be on the other side of your motherboards PCI's. I almost bough a XPS.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Yep... BTX... "Backward-ATX" :grin:


----------

